# Why is this chick naked???



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

This chick has been losing fuzz and not growing in feathers. I think it may be due to mites, which I discovered 5 days ago, but all the other chicks are completely unaffected. This one also has had no contact with birds in my flock affected by the mites.

I bought diatomaceous earth today and will be giving everyone access to dust baths in the next few days. Right now it is raining so I can’t add it now.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Chick is 4 weeks old now btw


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen this once before but it was so long ago I don't remember the outcome. It might be that it's just slow to develop. That's assuming no of the others is doing that to it.

Save your money buying DE. Get play sand. It's very effective and much less expensive. It won't hurt every time you have to replenish it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You'd better closely inspect all your birds for mites to be sure, no guessing. Inspect especially around the vent area. Mites are killers. They suck blood, cause anemia, then death.
They are black or red in color, have 8 legs, and move slowly through fluff and feathers and/or are attached to your birds sucking blood.
Permethrin dust will treat them on your birds and you'll have to treat coops, nest boxes, roosts etc...
DE is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I have closely inspected all my adult birds and quite a few baby birds. None of my babies had them. A few adults had the red kind and one teenage silkie had them too.

My birds already have 2 separate dust bathing areas with play sand. They use both areas daily.

I will look for permethrin dust. I think the DE bath I bought might have it. I’ll check and let you all know.

the baby got chilly yesterday so I made her a dress out of an old sock.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

FYI: DE does not contain Permethrin.
Also, red mites are dangerous. They can possibly carry spirochetes that will infect chickens.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Crap. Can you explain to me what spirochetes are and what they do? Will I need to medicate my birds to get rid of it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He isn't saying they have them just that they could get them. 

Anyway, if you have Sevin garden dust or any kind of garden dust. Check the ingredients for permethrins.


----------

